# Bleach bottle decoy



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 21, 2011)

Now, I know my new decoy is not as nice as you decoy pro
makers. But My took 30 mins to build. But I hear people on here talking about bleach bottle decoys. Well I had a hour or 2 kill. So I made a bleach bottle decoy that, I might hunt over. I had all the stuff to build it. I think there might be $2 in it. I just couldnt take a bleach bottle paint it and throw it in my spread, so I dress it up. I got to put some more sand in it to make it float better. So what do yall think.
Now I know all of you are thing he is bored to death. Know I am not, just when I get something in my head, I have to do it.  Now for you guys on a tight budget like we all are, here is away to make your diver spread bigger. It might not be the prettiest decoy, but I think it could to work.
List of materail
1 Gallon bleach bottle
2  1"  1/8 wood screws
2  2" deck screws
1  9" P/T 1x1
1   head made of P/T 1/2" plywood
1   lb of sand or cat litter
1   tube of clauk to seal holes
2   pc of wood to fit in bottle to fasten  keel and head to 
      bottle.
And  alot of imagination

Let me know what you think and NO I am not in the decoy bussiness. Please be kind, I dont want to hurt my fillings.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude,....DUDE, I am into saving money if possible but that ghetto looking thing aint riding in my boat.  You must be sniffing the bleach in those bottles because you have got more decoys in your garage than Cabelas and Gander Mountain combined.

Evidently that honey do list that the wifey gave you was not long enough. Ill give her a call and tell her that you have some free time.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 21, 2011)

Now I,d never talk about your ghetto deks. All I was doing was trying to motivate somethese guys. Plus I,m going to put it in the pool so everytime my wife see it she will think of me. Now she might shoot it so it will sink. She is pretty good shot.


----------



## Brushcreek (Mar 21, 2011)

hunting crows?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 21, 2011)

Man, you hurt my decoys fillings!   He is Black & white bleach duck the two prime colors ducks can see the best.


----------



## nomansland (Mar 22, 2011)

Times are bad..... but not that bad


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*Great job*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Now, I know my new decoy is not as nice as you decoy pro
> makers. But My took 30 mins to build. But I hear people on here talking about bleach bottle decoys. Well I had a hour or 2 kill. So I made a bleach bottle decoy that, I might hunt over. I had all the stuff to build it. I think there might be $2 in it. I just couldnt take a bleach bottle paint it and throw it in my spread, so I dress it up. I got to put some more sand in it to make it float better. So what do yall think.
> Now I know all of you are thing he is bored to death. Know I am not, just when I get something in my head, I have to do it.  Now for you guys on a tight budget like we all are, here is away to make your diver spread bigger. It might not be the prettiest decoy, but I think it could to work.
> List of materail
> ...


 I like it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 22, 2011)

You could always try using a crab pot float/bouy decoy.

http://iwfca.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=131&Itemid=105


----------



## buddy48 (Mar 22, 2011)

People can bash it if they want too but I lived in Iowa for two years right on the Mississippi and I have seen this ALOT. Only you went further than those guys did. I was dumb founded by the sheer number of decoys alone, rough 800- 1000 that were left out there through the season. I was alos dumbfounded that a couple hundred of them were similar to this except they were bleach jugs painted black and jugs that were 2.5 gallons that were made of black plastic. 

This might not work well for resident ducks that may be become "decoy wise" but for the migration especially on the Mississippi where I hunted this worked like a charm!!

You know Thomas Edison made the first light bulb but there were others that took his invention and out of necessity tweaked it to make it work for them all while most likely saving a dollar!!

More power to you!! Either way them duck breasts aint gonna taste no different if it was a $2 or a $10 deke!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*I am with you.*



buddy48 said:


> People can bash it if they want too but I lived in Iowa for two years right on the Mississippi and I have seen this ALOT. Only you went further than those guys did. I was dumb founded by the sheer number of decoys alone, rough 800- 1000 that were left out there through the season. I was alos dumbfounded that a couple hundred of them were similar to this except they were bleach jugs painted black and jugs that were 2.5 gallons that were made of black plastic.
> 
> This might not work well for resident ducks that may be become "decoy wise" but for the migration especially on the Mississippi where I hunted this worked like a charm!!
> 
> ...


 I grew up in Vicksburg Mississippi and now I hunt alot of Buffle heads in the sounds around Savannah and Hilton Head. Jerry has taken this to a higher standard than I would. But on the coast it will work  and I am sure it would work upstate on the big lakes. Jerry made the bleach bottle into a real decoy


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I grew up in Vicksburg Mississippi and now I hunt alot of Buffle heads in the sounds around Savannah and Hilton Head. Jerry has taken this to a higher standard than I would. But on the coast it will work  and I am sure it would work upstate on the big lakes. Jerry made the bleach bottle into a real decoy


 corection I mean Larry. Sorry Larry I am getin old.Killer


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*I am Cheap.*



nomansland said:


> Times are bad..... but not that bad


 If I was going some place to shoot divers for the first time. I would do this. Where I hunt a mallard decoy is not much use. They work but ,you dont see many mallards down here in south east GA..  GHG divers are about 35.00 to 40.00 a dozen ,G&H Blue Bills and ringers are about a 100 bucks a dozen ( Not Super MAGS. SM are 250.00 a dozen fo blue bills), Tangle free Ringers are about 50 a dozen. Wallmart flat black paint is  99 cents a can. Used bleach bottles are free . Tie them to a cc block with some dark line and you are hunting. If you are getting started and you need a bunch of decoys cheap this works. If you hunt divers all the time I would buy the best I could afford. But if you need a quick fix for some decoys this will work. Larry has it right.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

WOODIE13 said:


> You could always try using a crab pot float/bouy decoy.
> 
> http://iwfca.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=131&Itemid=105


 Crab floats will work to.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Mar 22, 2011)

> Not Super MAGS. SM are 250.00 a dozen fo blue bills



I think you mean 150.00?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*$250.00*

You are right you can get 1/2 a dozen for 149.99. A dozen is 250.00 or there abouts for Super Mag Blue bill G&H decoys. And they will not deal with you if they send you the the wrong stuff. Last year I bought 2 dozen standard Ringers and they shipped me 2 dozen red heads by mistake. I told the guy at the factory that if he would cut me a deal I would give him 90.00 a dozen and he would not have to worry about me sending them back to the factory. No understand they already had 250 dollars for the ringers that I had already bought. No sir I had jump through the ropes to get those back to them before they would ship me what I orderd. The transportation cost  for the red head G&H decoys that they missent would have  covered his loss. They are proud of their decoys and unless you know somebody that I dont you will pay full price for what they sell. No matter what. Even if they make the mistake. I still like the G&H decoys , but that is my story.


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, the good news is I figured out a great way to save a ton of money on new decoys.  The bad news is, I have to buy 100 bottles of clorox bleach and I don't think my wife can put it all to use.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*laundry*

Go to your local coin laundry, or use milk jugs. gota paint them white and black. The milk jugs wont take as much punishment as the bleach jugs. but they will work.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 22, 2011)

I was messing around and made this. I wanted to know if I could make a real decoy out of bleach bottle. I guess I would hunt over jugs if I had too. But it would be hard for me. So I tried to make a huntable decoy. I think it turn out pretty good looks better than a jug. Now I wont be making a dozen, But you see with a little imagination you can do anything.  Yes, If you have a few diver decoys and you need a few more. This might work. If you guys are like me you probably you have the stuff around the house to do this or you can just use jugs. Now after useing a bleach bottle, I might use a 2 liter coke bottle next time. If I find one I might try making it into a decoy. Then may be Jerry will let it ride in his boat. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Woods Savvy (Mar 22, 2011)

we guided in arkansa in the timber over scaup decoys we got at the pawn shop in town and killed they will  work early i like it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*coke bottles*

I remember when there was a kit that had a keel and a mallard head and you screwed an empty coke bottle  and put decals on the side and you had a decoy. They sold them in a dozen. I am with Larry the bleach bottles work but I would rather hunt over my real spread. It is just a bit of knowlege that somebody  can use if the need to. Oh the small coke bottles work good if you paint them flat black and the cap white. Coot decoys!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just get a shovel and dig up some mud on some mud flats, birds will come'_


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 23, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I was messing around and made this. I wanted to know if I could make a real decoy out of bleach bottle. I guess I would hunt over jugs if I had too. But it would be hard for me. So I tried to make a huntable decoy. I think it turn out pretty good looks better than a jug. Now I wont be making a dozen, But you see with a little imagination you can do anything.  Yes, If you have a few diver decoys and you need a few more. This might work. If you guys are like me you probably you have the stuff around the house to do this or you can just use jugs. Now after useing a bleach bottle, I might use a 2 liter coke bottle next time. If I find one I might try making it into a decoy. Then may be Jerry will let it ride in his boat.
> Good Luck and besafe
> 
> A Coke bottle is totally ok for a boat ride. Wait, make it a Dr. Pepper bottle and leave it full. That way at least we will have something to drink.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 23, 2011)

Now Jerry, You know I like coke better, Ill make you 1 out of a DR. Pepper bottle. I'll have to pour it out make the dek and fill back up. You can drink half and leave rest so it will ride in the water better.


----------

